# maloja bekleidung online kaufen?



## *keule (31. Mai 2005)

hi,

ich suche einen onlineshop der majola klamotten verkauft... konnte leider bisher nix finden, vielleicht weiss jemand von euch bescheid?


----------



## Speedbullit (31. Mai 2005)

schau mal hier rein

http://www.fahrradkiste.de


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## *keule (31. Mai 2005)

danke für den tip, jedoch verkaufen auch die nur vor ort und nicht online


----------



## jsweet (31. Mai 2005)

frag mal bei bikeschmie.de an die müsstens auch online haben!


----------



## dubbel (31. Mai 2005)

bei maloja direkt fragen.


----------



## marc (31. Mai 2005)

das hier hab ich über die maloja seite gefunden 

Gruß Marc


----------



## *keule (31. Mai 2005)

perfekt, danke    da hab ich die seite wohl doch nicht gründlich genug abgegrast...


----------



## pissedape (11. November 2005)

guck in jedem fall bei http://www.cycle-buy.com/
die haben die komplette kollektion, einschließlich der accesoirs.
viel spass! die sachen sind absolut geil!!!!
gruß
marc


----------



## driver66 (16. April 2008)

Hi,

hier gibt es einen teil der aktuellen Kollektion online zu bestellen:

http://emotionsports.de/

Happy Trails !


----------



## Nerve77 (20. April 2008)

Traut sich einer mal Fotos zu posten wo die Sachen angezogen sind? Man bekommt ja im Netz nur die Grafiken. Danke


----------



## nikl69 (20. April 2008)

es gibt nur zeichnungen. leider. es gibt auf der maloja hp ein book zum runterladen, das sind einzelne fotos. mehr gibbet es net

hier mal der link
http://www.maloja.de/media/photo_gallery/Gallery_Moonriders_Summer_2008/index.html


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Eike. (20. April 2008)

Im  Higligh-Book sieht man die Klamotten auch "am Mann". Allerdings sind die Bilder ziemlich klein.

Edit: Vergiss es, das sind wohl die gleichen Bilder wie in der Galerie oben und da sind sie wesentlich größer.


----------



## RolandS (21. April 2008)

... gibts auch da: http://www.2legs.de/
Allerdings lässt die Auslieferung noch ein bischen auf sich warten ...


----------



## ShogunZ (21. April 2008)

Hat jemand ne Ahnung, wo dieses Trikot hier schon lieferbar ist?


----------



## Nerve77 (22. April 2008)

Leider nicht, aber willkommen im Wartezimmer


----------



## ShogunZ (22. April 2008)

Eieieiei 

Kann dann hier evtl. einer Bescheid geben, wo es das gute Stück zu bestellen gibt?! Wär echt nett!


----------



## Mr.Chili (22. April 2008)

Fast alle Händler Warten noch auf einen Teil Ihrer Lieferung. 
Maloja lässt Weltweit Herstellen, zurzeit gibt es da etwas Probleme
mit den Lieferterminen. Was aber bis Mai behoben sein soll.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## matiosch (22. April 2008)

Wir haben schon einige Sachen, es sollten aber im Laufe der Woche noch mehr kommen.
Wir warten selber sehnsüchtig!
Ich kann aber momentan noch nicht genau sagen, was alles kommt.
Am besten 'ne Mail schreiben, dann kann nachgeschaut werden was noch kommt.

Link siehe Signatur!


----------



## ShogunZ (22. April 2008)

matiosch schrieb:


> Am besten 'ne Mail schreiben, dann kann nachgeschaut werden was noch kommt.
> 
> Link siehe Signatur!



Hab ich grad gemacht!!!


----------



## RolandS (24. April 2008)

RolandS schrieb:


> ... gibts auch da: http://www.2legs.de/
> Allerdings lässt die Auslieferung noch ein bischen auf sich warten ...



Update. Auslieferung hat begonnen


----------



## colett (2. Januar 2009)

Hey ShogunZ! Shau mal hiere ob auch das gut ist, es ist leider aber nur aus der Winter Kollektion.   http://www.treffpunkt-shop.de/shop/SportDealer/spinning-bike/Ma62025/de/


----------



## Saliva (2. Januar 2009)

Schau doch mal in der Bucht. Da stehen momentan viele Neuteile alter Kollektionen drin


----------

